# Sudden concern with breeder - pup scheduled to come home in two weeks



## mikeyg (Aug 25, 2015)

I hope this is nothing. I'm certainly under puppy blinders right now, and need objective thoughts from others.

I researched breeders, found one I liked north of Boston. Deposit had been given. Visited several times, asked all the questions I could think of. They have a full-time live in person at the house to take care of the pups. Finally picked the pup yesterday. As you can imagine, after the waiting and finally picking a puppy, I'm quite excited, almost all the home preparations are ready, etc.

Here's the thing. While the pups are ready for pickup at the end of 8 weeks, so no red flags, apparently the mother was removed from the premises a few days back, during the sixth week (they are now 6+ weeks old, that is, in the seventh week of life) to go back to live with her family.

There is a full-time caregiver on the premises. There are other female dogs around but with whom the pups do not interact. The sire does live on the premises and plays with the pups perhaps once a day. He's a big dog, for sure, so does that fulfill the necessary role of teaching bite inhibition, or are there other things the mother needs to be there for?

The littermates are all together.

Please share your thoughts, I'm worried about this, but my hope is that I'm making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with this scenario.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds pretty normal. Typically this is when the mom starts moving away from the pups. Most important thing is that the pups are together in the litter for the next two weeks IMHO. I don't think you should worry at all about this.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I just had this scenario a few months ago.

My female was leased back to the breeder for a litter. When the puppies were 6 weeks old (and mom was no longer feeding them and, well, had enough as they were crazy) I picked mom up and brought her home. 

The puppies were absolutely fine, they stayed together until 8 weeks, then those who were being placed went to their new homes. Everyone did fine


----------



## mikeyg (Aug 25, 2015)

You have no idea how relieving it is to hear three positive replies in a row, including from at least one experienced breeder. Thanks for taking the time to reassure new owners.

Everything I've ever read has said to keep the mother with them until pickup at 8 weeks, so you can see where this sudden sinking feeling came from. Yes, the pups are definitely all together - when I visited yesterday they were like a big ball of fur running after the trainer all together.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I leased one of my own females for a breeding .
Had things worked out she would have stayed home with her owner and the litter till they were 6 weeks.
At that point they would have been brought to my place where I would have kept them together for the next 3 weeks or so .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I raised a mutt litter (GSDx Pit type) once and kept them together for the full eight weeks. Removing the mother at six weeks, wouldn't that encourage that landsharking? I think that these last two weeks are the opportunity for the mother to really tell tell and teach them "NO!". Why do breeders remove the mother actually, to spare her from the pups biting? I don't have more experience than that one litter so I am curious. Deja's breeder removes the mother when she loses interest in the pups so that varies per litter.
To the OP: to me it will not be a reason to not get a pup or to worry about it. Have fun with your new little one.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Honestly it all depends on the individual mother. Some would willingly stay with the puppies, while others are just finished with them. Some mothers are gentle, some firm, some can be very harsh, sometimes puppies at that age can overwhelm mom... So, at 6 weeks it is pretty normal for the mother to be removed. I am lucky that I have one female who will accept any puppy and will guide and play with them. I call her my Grandma dog. She will let them know when they are too rough, but continue to nuture them. Although I do not usually put her in with a whole litter, but with a couple at a time.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> I think that these last two weeks are the opportunity for the mother to really tell tell and teach them "NO!". Why do breeders remove the mother actually,


I would say it is too allow the mother to regain weight and health. The pups should be on solid food at that stage.

Some mothers can't say 'no' and get over whelmed too. Thats when they may snap at pups or try to run away from them. Basically i think the mothers job is done.

It is so easy for humans to teach the pup 'No' that it may not really matter. Socialization with the pups is probably important part of keeping litter together until 7-8 weeks and observing temperament traits.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, pups are weaned by now and do not need mom. They need to learn how to control their little teeth with each other.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

I've fostered a few litters. I often removed mom because of all of the reasons everyone has said.. I had one mom who tucked tail and RAN when her pups came at her.
There's a Doberman breeder in the area that lost a pup because the mother corrected the tiny pups like they were adult dogs.. and a good chomp damaged one little one too much. I've also heard stories of moms injuring pups by running around and playing with them, jumping on them, so on and so forth.
The most important part is the litter is together. They learn through playing and interacting with each other bite inhibition and other skills.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Cobe914 said:


> I've fostered a few litters. I often removed mom because of all of the reasons everyone has said.. I had one mom who tucked tail and RAN when her pups came at her.
> There's a Doberman breeder in the area that lost a pup because the mother corrected the tiny pups like they were adult dogs.. and a good chomp damaged one little one too much. I've also heard stories of moms injuring pups by running around and playing with them, jumping on them, so on and so forth.
> The most important part is the litter is together. They learn through playing and interacting with each other bite inhibition and other skills.


Having just the mom with the litter at a later age is probably too much for her, having the entire responsibility. In a natural group all the other pack members would pitch in I would think. I had 4 dogs when I had a foster litter and they all interacted with the pups once they were 6 - 7 weeks old and the mother dog allowed it only from then on. Until that time she protected the litter from the males but my female dog was allowed nearby when the pups were 4 weeks old.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

The litter my pup was in was from a bitch co-owned with the breeder. Pups spent first 5-6 weeks at Mom's, then moved over to the breeder's house. They still had contact and socialization with all of the breeder's dogs. Figured you already got a bunch of reassuring responses, but one more couldn't hurt.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wolfenstein said:


> The litter my pup was in was from a bitch co-owned with the breeder. Pups spent first 5-6 weeks at Mom's, then moved over to the breeder's house. They still had contact and socialization with all of the breeder's dogs. Figured you already got a bunch of reassuring responses, but one more couldn't hurt.


and club members to snuggle/bite on....oh, yes I am missing a good puppy fix right about now!


----------



## mikeyg (Aug 25, 2015)

I didn't realize this was still active - yes, thanks, all, for the reassuring responses. Nico is a spirited, nippy little thing at 9 weeks!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

We require pictures please!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes yes.. pictures!


----------



## mikeyg (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a photo a few days ago, 8.5 weeks, first day out at a state park.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mikeyg said:


> Here's a photo a few days ago, 8.5 weeks, first day out at a state park.


Adorable pup. Just be careful where you bring him before he is done with vaccines. Enjoy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

He looks absolutely innocent in the photo! Must be a show for the camera, eh? 

Quite cute. Glad you're happy with him.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

He is a doll. Enjoy him.


----------

